
GeckoView in 2019 - blendergeek
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/06/geckoview-in-2019/
======
dang
This is related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20295694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20295694).

~~~
AlbertoGP
Thanks for the warning, I hoped it was the embeddable desktop Gecko engine
that I need, not the Android component.

